# 1D X Troubles (not funny)



## mackguyver (Apr 24, 2014)

Coming from a 5DIII, I'm having some issues with my 1D X. Some of them might just be my ignorance, but others are just frustrating me. And a few just seem impossible to solve.

First of all, it took me 3 or 4 days to figure out that the rubber plug was not the battery. After removing that, I was able to get the battery into the camera. After another week of experimenting, I realized that Canon has moved the power switch back to where it was on my 5DII. That seems so backwards from a supposedly innovative company. After that, I ran into the following:

1. My camera is missing the mode dial 
2. I'm scaring people and filling up my memory card because each time I push the shutter it goes really fast
3. Related to #2, my flash tried to keep up but ended up burning out
4. It's missing the pop-up flash, just like my 5DII and 5DIII. What's happened to Canon's quality control?
5. No matter how hard I try, I can't get the battery grip off
6. The memory card door is on the back and won't slide open
7. It came with a double battery charger, but only one battery, I must have gotten ripped off - damn white box sellers!
8. My charger came with a cord instead of a flip out outlet - must be a foreign model?
9. My camera has 3 extra DOF preview buttons - they must have had a lot of spares?
10. I flipped some lever or something and now my viewfinder is blacked out???

Any assistance or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

You missed the biggest problem - the camera didn't come with a lens.

Get one of these:







It's got 16 MP, so it's really almost as good as the 1D X, but much simpler to operate. Good luck!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Apr 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> You missed the biggest problem - the camera didn't come with a lens.
> 
> Get one of these:
> 
> ...



My lip is bleeding from biting it so hard. I'm trying to read this with all sincerity and am not having much luck.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Coming from a 5DIII, I'm having some issues with my 1D X. Some of them might just be my ignorance, but others are just frustrating me. And a few just seem impossible to solve.
> 
> First of all, it took me 3 or 4 days to figure out that the rubber plug was not the battery. After removing that, I was able to get the battery into the camera. After another week of experimenting, I realized that Canon has moved the power switch back to where it was on my 5DII. That seems so backwards from a supposedly innovative company. After that, I ran into the following:
> 
> ...



LOL... ;D


----------



## Eldar (Apr 24, 2014)

Apparently you haven´t tried to make a video yet ...


----------



## SoullessPolack (Apr 24, 2014)

Snore. Can we get some better jokes around here?? These are lamer than popsicle stick jokes lol.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 24, 2014)

Dave_NYC said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > 5. No matter how hard I try, I can't get the battery grip off
> ...



It's probably best that you go back to your 5DIII and let me take the 1DX off your hands. It sounds like a total headache, but I like challenges and would even pay you for it. How 'bout $1K? Or we can trade straight across for my 70D?






It was worth a try, wasn't it?


----------



## JoelAuerbach (Apr 24, 2014)

New to the site but happy i found it, need a good laugh once in a while. Like someone else said, I'll take the 1DX of your hands I have an old 120 film camera i'll send to you.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL thanks for the giggle. I needed it after another IT caused issue at work.

Oh yeah, congrats and RTFM. ;D


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

one more time: hahahahahahahaha


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 24, 2014)

You forgot... You're bringing a heavy brick that can smash through stone with ease. Also you're thinking of having a massage everytime you use it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 24, 2014)

You need to go back and check your specs. The 5diii does not have a pop up flash. Hmmm. Maybe i got ripped off.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm glad most of you are enjoying a bit of my silliness. Sometimes I just need to take things less seriously. Either that, or I really am an idiot  I like some of the creative comments about crowbars, bricks, and compacts  Also, I'll consider trading my camera for a 7D II, 3D, or 1D X II, but only if it comes with a 14-24 f/2.8, 100-400 II or 50L II.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Apr 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 4. It's missing the pop-up flash, just like my 5DII and 5DIII. What's happened to Canon's quality control?



WHAT!?!??!!
The 5DIII have pop up flash???, I must have gotten ripped off - damn white box sellers!!!!


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 24, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Kirek (Apr 24, 2014)

Dear mackguyer

I think I understand your problems. You purchased a 1 X model..
We all understand that X is a common abbreviation for experimental, I think some of your issues are because of this. You also got version 1 of the dslr. 

I would be happy to swap your version 1, for a version 60. It is a much more advanced DSLR ( 60 is newer than 1h , and will not have many if the issues you have found, like the lack of popup flash, the memory card filling up so quickly and the lack of a mode button.

Please feel free to contact me vi IM.

Thanks
A Camera Collector


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 24, 2014)

It may seem obvious, but there is a camera that is "perfect" for all uses. Frankly, the noise caused by the mirror and shutter 1Dx is scary and bothers very quiet environments. :-[ But if you want, I can change a Rebel by their 1Dx.


----------



## chris_w_digits (Apr 24, 2014)

I find number 10 funny since it happened to me and the first time I accidentally moved that button, I could not figure out how to undo it. I'd been using a T2i for many months, so when I got the 5D3, I was able to immediately use it due to familiarity with the Canon control layout. The T2i video stuff is different, though, and that level or button I accidentally moved wasn't on the T2i, and I hadn't yet learned all the differences in the cameras. I did it about an hour before I was going to be shooting and had to scramble to learn what the heck I'd done and it took me a bit even after reading since I didn't know that button moved that way.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Apr 24, 2014)

Well played, laddie!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 24, 2014)

chris_w_digits said:


> I find number 10 funny since it happened to me and the first time I accidentally moved that button, I could not figure out how to undo it. I'd been using a T2i for many months, so when I got the 5D3, I was able to immediately use it due to familiarity with the Canon control layout. The T2i video stuff is different, though, and that level or button I accidentally moved wasn't on the T2i, and I hadn't yet learned all the differences in the cameras. I did it about an hour before I was going to be shooting and had to scramble to learn what the heck I'd done and it took me a bit even after reading since I didn't know that button moved that way.




I think Mackguyver was talking about the lever to block off the viewfinder- which is exclusive to 1-series bodies. 

OTOH, you are probably talking about the still/video toggle. I have had a bit of an issue with the Liveview/video button myself because occasionally I'd press on that instead of AF-on (for BBF)- and bam!- there'd be darkness!


----------



## Menace (Apr 24, 2014)

My 5D III uses 1 Cf and 1 SD card so how do I put my SD card in the 1Dx?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2014)

Menace said:


> My 5D III uses 1 Cf and 1 SD card so how do I put my SD card in the 1Dx?


With this!
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/816112-REG/Digieffects_SDXCF_Extreme_SD_HC_XC_to_CF.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > My 5D III uses 1 Cf and 1 SD card so how do I put my SD card in the 1Dx?
> ...



Typical forum nonsense. Someone asks a question, and the first response recommends throwing money at the problem. The easy (and free!) solution is to simply drop the SD card into the CF slot. Don't worry about the slight rattling sound. Fortunately, you're going in the right direction. To get a CF card into an SD slot, you have to trim it down, so your 32 GB cards become ~10 GB.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 24, 2014)

Liking this very (not) serious discussion. Seriously the 1DX, when set to manual with auto ISO, is the ultimate point and shoot going!

If you find the SD card rattles a bit then there are dampers here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/cf-card-adapter


----------



## Menace (Apr 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Thank you neuro, my new 10Gb SD card (formally 32Gb CF) works like a charm


----------



## Menace (Apr 24, 2014)

"2. I'm scaring people and filling up my memory card because each time I push the shutter it goes really fast"


I spray painted mine pink with polka dots so it's not scaring anyone anymore - Easy! 

Also, I solved my memory card filling up problem by switching to smallest Jpeg format for both cards - none of that RAW bs for me thank You!


----------



## eml58 (Apr 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> You missed the biggest problem - the camera didn't come with a lens.



Made my early morning coffee, Thank You

And Mackguyver, you missed another doozy that will only come to you after carrying the 1Dx around (with a Lens attached) for a few days, one arm will begin to look like an English Long bowman's lopsided arrangement, you will then, as I have done, solve the issue not by going to the Gym, not by changing carrying hands, but by convincing your wife/girlfriend/other important money manager, to allow you to buy a second 1Dx Body so you can carry two at anytime thus ensuring your Physical stature returns to "normal", unfortunately it doesn't help with your "mental" situation, but it does solve any issues regards CF cards filling up too rapidly, now you have 4.

Really is nice to see most CR people have a healthy sense of humour, well, with the exception of "soulless Polack" : Probably caught him before his first coffee.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 25, 2014)

eml58 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the biggest problem - the camera didn't come with a lens.
> ...


Thanks for the great idea EML. ??? I walk with the body bent when I load a video camera (8 kg) on the right shoulder. : Just what I carry two cameras (one on each shoulder) and my problem is solved.


----------



## Joe M (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 25, 2014)

hahaha. Nice, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 25, 2014)

hahaha,

Good one!


----------



## brad goda (Apr 29, 2014)

X users look like lone losers standing in the rain shooting as everyone else runs for cover….
hahahaaaaa NOT.

1Dx weather seals work to get your job done. 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, mackguyver for the laugh


mackguyver said:


> 3. Related to #2, my flash tried to keep up but ended up burning out


I especially enjoyed #3 ;D

If you want to get rid of the 1DX, I'll you my adress...


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of the good advice and offers to trade or let me donate my camera. I have scraped up enough of my 85 IQ points to figure out the camera, but as some of you have pointed out, the stupid thing didn't come with a lens. No wonder my photos all came out black. Luckily I still have my 18-55 IS kit lens that came with Rebel XSi, but it won't fit. It looks like the weatherproof seal (?) is preventing it from screwing onto the camera. Maybe I can just tape a magnifying glass to the front or something?

Also, I still haven't figured out what happened to my microSD card. I didn't have an SD card, but I put the little card in the camera as you all suggested. It rattles but won't come out.

It seems that my problems would be solved by purchasing a second 1D X to even out my balance. Either that or buy a Q-Ray band from that guy in the mall.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Maybe I can just tape a magnifying glass to the front or something?



Your 1D X came with a body cap. Take it off, drill a small hole (slightly less than 1mm in diameter, a 1/32" drill bit would work) right through the first n in Ca*n*on, then put it back on. You'll be good to go.

Of course, you won't be the first to do that with a 1-series body.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool, might have to try that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can just tape a magnifying glass to the front or something?
> ...



@ Neuro. You need to be very careful when you do this, otherwise, you might create "light leak" ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Yep, and I must have missed the "take it off" part because now I have a big hole in my mirror as well. Talk about a light leak :'(


----------



## Menace (Apr 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



The extra hole will allow for some truly amazing and creative 'artistic' effects !


----------



## tolusina (Apr 29, 2014)

Menace said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Naw, a hole in the mirror won't show in photos.
It might whistle when the mirror flips up, that'd be different.




.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Ok how many of you besides mackguyver had the same reaction I did? I will have to try that! ;D

Thanks for the idea Neuro. 

Cheers Graham.



neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can just tape a magnifying glass to the front or something?
> ...


----------



## Menace (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 10. I flipped some lever or something and now my viewfinder is blacked out???



Mine did the same so I drilled a hole in the viewfinder and now I can see again what I'm shooting.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 30, 2014)

Menace said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > 10. I flipped some lever or something and now my viewfinder is blacked out???
> ...



I usually just look OVER the viewfinder. Much easier, and works even when the lens cap is on (although then I can see what I'm NOT shooting). Whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can just tape a magnifying glass to the front or something?
> ...



Doh! I was going to suggest that!
If you can find a REALLY fine drill it works well.


----------



## dgatwood (May 7, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Now the hole in the sensor, on the other hand....


----------



## Menace (May 7, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Now that can be a problem especially as there are only 18mp to start off with! If on the other hand, it had 36mp surely the neighboring pixels will compensate for the pixels in the hole.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

I thought I had finally sorted out all of my issues on Saturday during a Kentucky Derby party. The camera felt light, familiar, and everything seemed to work. Then my wife asked why I wasn't using my "new camera" and I realized that I was holding my 5DIII, which explained my lapse in judgement. The next morning, I didn't find any photos on my 5DIII or 1D X, however, and it was then that I realized that several mint juleps + the EOS M = the greatest camera in the world.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 12, 2014)

This thread is the best read! But somehow I find that I have to clean my monitor afterwards - one shouldn't laugh violently down into a hot cup of coffee just when sitting down in front of the screen. *waves fist and clears screen all at the same time*


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 12, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> This thread is the best read! But somehow I find that I have to clean my monitor afterwards - one shouldn't laugh violently down into a hot cup of coffee just when sitting down in front of the screen. *waves fist and clears screen all at the same time*


Thanks! We try to be funny around here sometimes, and I'm glad you enjoyed it. Sorry to hear about your monitor, though


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 12, 2014)

Gave me a very good laugh on a tough day  thank you


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is the best read! But somehow I find that I have to clean my monitor afterwards - one shouldn't laugh violently down into a hot cup of coffee just when sitting down in front of the screen. *waves fist and clears screen all at the same time*
> ...



Make sure to re calibrate your monitor after your accident.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 14, 2014)

Menace said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



See, now, if you'd just spent the extra $2,000 for an L-quality, weather-sealed monitor....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



You are way off, way way off, try $40,000.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480a6996f


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Still not weather-sealed, I don't think, but these are. Still, I'm low by a few hundred bucks.

That said, there's some disagreement about whether they are L-quality.


----------



## asmundma (Jun 15, 2014)

More true than you think....... 
Yesterday I got my new 1Dx (also have a 5D3), went out for the ultimate test. Fired away, looked great on the LCD...
Came home, got them into Lightroom, hm.... this is not good at all - these 4MB loss in pixels - do they really give such shitty pictures....
Bad DR, detail ..... wtf ..... big waste of money......

Then I saw the camera was on Jpeg .......... 

Today the sun shines again .....


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jun 15, 2014)

asmundma said:


> Then I saw the camera was on Jpeg ..........
> 
> Today the sun shines again .....



;D 

Out of Topic - that´s funny 8) .


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow. With all these problems, I think I will just wait to upgrade to the EOS M II. Do you think it will be released in the US by Christmas?


----------



## Menace (Jun 16, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Wow. With all these problems, I think I will just wait to upgrade to the EOS M II. Do you think it will be released in the US by Christmas?



Yes - Christmas 20XX


----------

